
Contracts.ruby - DanielRibeiro
http://egonschiele.github.com/contracts.ruby/
======
twiceaday
Beautiful page.

------
rwz
Omg what an ugly code.

Are you trying to turn ruby into uglier version of Java with this library?

~~~
egonschiele
Library author here. Which part do you find ugly?

